# Tomcat über Eclipse IDE starten



## messmar (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe Tomcat v8.0 über Eclipse IDE starten können und es funkt.

Nur wenn ich es als Standalone aufrufe: http://localhost:7000/, dann bekomme ich 404 Fehler bzw. die Startseite des Servers scheint nicht vorhanden zu sein... der Server läuft bei mir unter dem Port: 7000

Error: The requested resource is not available.

Welche Einstellungen muss man machen so, dass der Server auch StandAlone erreichbar ist.

Danke
Messmar


----------

